# KK loom question



## marciechow

Found my KK looms, have never used them, and had them for years. I watched a few videos on youtube. And decided to try and make a newborn baby hat. I did it, made 2 of them. They came out very good. I used the blue loom. And 2 strands of lion brand homespun #5 bulky. I was wondering which loom to use to make a hat for a 2yr old?? and can I use just one strand of yarn?
What weight yarn is recommended for the looms?
thank you


----------



## crafterwantabe

I just googled loom knitting. 36 peg loom (green) I would do a practice to see if you want to do single or double yarn...I like the bulky yarns. Happy looming...


----------



## marciechow

thank you crafterwantabe,
I did do a swatch with #5 homespun single strand. I did not like it, would be ok for crochet,(I'm a crocheter). so I decided to use one strand of bulky #5 homespun and add a strand of #4 redheart yarn. so far it is working out well.
we shall see.


----------



## Buttons

You really need a double strand but that would be your preference. When using bulky yarn, you only need one strand. In my opinion, it is too thick. Even with #5 yarn. I've just made over 6000 hats now, and I tried all the different ways. I am using the Knifty Knitter Looms. If you have the KB Loom, Martha Steward looms or Cindwood Looms, you can get away with using one strand.


----------



## marciechow

thank you Buttons. I have the Knifty Knitter Looms.
the next hat I make will be with just the #5 yarn.


----------



## Moon Loomer

marciechow said:


> Found my KK looms, have never used them, and had them for years. I watched a few videos on youtube. And decided to try and make a newborn baby hat. I did it, made 2 of them. They came out very good. I used the blue loom. And 2 strands of lion brand homespun #5 bulky. I was wondering which loom to use to make a hat for a 2yr old?? and can I use just one strand of yarn?
> What weight yarn is recommended for the looms?
> thank you


Wow, this is one that the answer could fill a book. First a general rule with variables. The KK style of looms are 11/16 - 3/4 of an inch gauge (distance center to center of adjacent pegs) depending on the source. Okay here is the "Rule": The fuller the space between the pegs is with the projects material the larger it will be relative to other projects that do not fill that space, all on the same loom, and the larger project will be less stretchy, and denser. More later. Moon Loomer


----------



## marciechow

thank you Moon Loomer, I'm waiting for you to write the book, Put me on your mailing list. lol
I have a lot to learn.


----------



## Moon Loomer

marciechow said:


> thank you Moon Loomer, I'm waiting for you to write the book, Put me on your mailing list. lol
> I have a lot to learn.


Try this, using the 26 peg long loom or the 24 peg round loom, make a series of baby hats. First one strand of 3 wt yarn, then the same number of rows for a hat of a single strand of 4 wt - 5 wt - 6 wt. Then weigh, measure, label each hat, and photo. We are waiting to see the results. Who wants to do the two strand group of hats? We can not expect Marciechow, to do all the research work, by herself! Have fun with your project. A food scale is a good tool, just remember to clean it up before and after the project. Moon Loomer


----------



## Cardelo

I'm probably going to be asking a ton of questions shortly. I should be receiving Cindwood and KB looms by the end of this week, beginning of next.

I worked with loom knitting several years ago and foolishly let a girlfriend borrow them. She moved out of state and now claims they were a gift.....NOT! Oh well, I'll start over and maybe she'll knit with them and not let them rot in the back of a closet or something. LOL!

Have any of you who loom knit, made socks on the loom? Did you like them if you did?

TIA!!


----------



## marciechow

hi Cardelo,
I have not used a loom for socks. YET. lol I really would like to get the KB sock loom. I'm wondering from other loomers what their thought on making socks on the loom.
what are the Cindwood Looms??


----------



## Cardelo

Hi, Marciechow...

Go to http://premiumknittinglooms.com/ and you can see all the looms/accessories she offers. I make preemie hats on teeny tiny circular needles and Mr. Arthur Itis that has taken up residence in my hands makes it difficult to knit with those tiny needles. Cindy had a loom for preemie and baby hats and booties can be made on them too. I'm hoping these work.

I have a sock loom coming from KB. I do not like 4 DP needles and again Mr. Arthur Itis makes kitting with them difficult.

I'm hoping these will solve a lot of my hand problems so I can continue knitting. ;o)


----------



## marciechow

thanks Cardelo, I'll give the site a look.
I also know the Ritis boys. haha Arthur is the oldest one I do believe. He has been around in my family for a long time, I wish he would just get lost...
I don't knit, I do crochet, and it is sometimes very painful. I thought I'd give loom knitting a try. my hands still hurt, but not as much, 
good luck and please let me how you are doing.
marcie


----------



## Cardelo

You are welcome, Marcie.

Yep - those Ritis boys are awful. Must mean we are long lost cousins, having the same relatives and all? LOL!

Crocheting is bothering me now too. I've tried those therapy gloves that are hard to get on, no fingers, but they didn't work. I plug along with knitting and crocheting but find I'm going longer between projects. I can't wait for the looms to get here so maybe I can have projects going again.
Carol


----------



## missylam

I always use a double strand when I use the loom.


----------



## Nakia

marciechow said:


> hi Cardelo,
> I have not used a loom for socks. YET. lol I really would like to get the KB sock loom. I'm wondering from other loomers what their thought on making socks on the loom.
> what are the Cindwood Looms??


I haven't made any socks on any looms yet. Not really into making socks.

I wanted to tell you that the KB & CinDwood looms are smaller gauge than the KK & Boye round looms. They can be used with lighter weight yarns and depending on the pattern & weight yarn you choose, you don't have to double it.

I have several of the KB looms and I have the universal S loom from CinDwood. I personally like them for that fact of being able to use lighter weight yarns. I don't work with bulky yarn very often.


----------



## marciechow

Nakia said:


> I have several of the KB looms and I have the universal S loom from CinDwood. I personally like them for that fact of being able to use lighter weight yarns. I don't work with bulky yarn very often.
> 
> Nakia, do you use the KB sock looms? Do you make socks to wear everyday? just wondering.


----------



## Nakia

No I haven't made socks yet. I don't have the sock loom, but have read from others who do use it that the KB sock looms are nice to work with.

In the KB looms I have the Tadpole, the 28", and the 38". I also have the hat loom which makes several different sizes of hats by adding or subtracting sections of pegs. And I just got the universal S Loom which is called the super afghan loom and can make up to a 60" wide blanket.


----------



## marciechow

Nakia said:


> No I haven't made socks yet. I don't have the sock loom, but have read from others who do use it that the KB sock looms are nice to work with.
> 
> In the KB looms I have the Tadpole, the 28", and the 38". I also have the hat loom which makes several different sizes of hats by adding or subtracting sections of pegs. And I just got the universal S Loom which is called the super afghan loom and can make up to a 60" wide blanket.


Nakia, how long does it take you to do an afghan? and also would like to know what type of yarn and how much (in yards) does it take? 
I think I would like to do this,
thank you


----------



## annie78

I use the red Knifty Knitter that has 31 pegs to make the toddler/elementary school size. If using bulky weight yarn I just use one strand, but if using worsted weight double the yarn. Happy looming!!!


----------



## Moon Loomer

Nakia said:


> No I haven't made socks yet. I don't have the sock loom, but have read from others who do use it that the KB sock looms are nice to work with.
> 
> In the KB looms I have the Tadpole, the 28", and the 38". I also have the hat loom which makes several different sizes of hats by adding or subtracting sections of pegs. And I just got the universal S Loom which is called the super afghan loom and can make up to a 60" wide blanket.


If you have a Michael's near by, their "Loops & Threads" brand produces looms that are very close to the KK looms and they have a plastic framed - steel pegged - adjustable sock loom in the finer gauge of the KB sock loom, and a bit less expensive to make the testing of that style of loom easier on the pocket book. Although a JoAnn's 50 - 60% coupon can be an equalizer. Moon Loomer


----------



## Nakia

Personally for me I am not interested in making socks. At least not yet. I have a ton of other things I plan on making first.  

I have lots of looms, almost all of the KB looms available. I forgot I had the 18" AIO as well. It comes with the 5 peg ends that can be moved to different positions for sock and hat looming. I also have the CinDWood S loom in the 60" size, plus 2 Kiss Looms and the Martha Stewart set. I will be getting a couple of Cottage looms next time I get the urge for a new loom. They are mainly small gauge.

marciechow, I haven't made an afghan on my S looms yet. I had a couple of other projects already started before I got them. I will get busy on one soon. I have made crochet afghans large enough for a double bed before & they took a fair amount of yarn to complete. Never needle knitted an afghan, but have needle knitted a few shawls. They took 4 1/2 skeins of the worsted weight in the pattern I used.


----------



## Moon Loomer

This is a slippery slope. The more looms I have the more WIP waiting to vie for my attention, ho ho. Moon Loomer


----------



## Cardelo

Sorry it's taken days to get back to you, Marcie - been a hectic few days.

I researched before I purchased and because of the smaller spacing is why I chose these two brands.

Today is my resting/catch up day. Hopefully tomorrow I can play with the looms. I'm overly anxious. :lol:


----------



## marciechow

Cardelo said:


> Sorry it's taken days to get back to you, Marcie - been a hectic few days.
> 
> I researched before I purchased and because of the smaller spacing is why I chose these two brands.
> 
> Today is my resting/catch up day. Hopefully tomorrow I can play with the looms. I'm overly anxious. :lol:


oh, I know about those hectic days. had a few this week too.


----------



## Loomahat

marciechow said:


> Found my KK looms, have never used them, and had them for years. I watched a few videos on youtube. And decided to try and make a newborn baby hat. I did it, made 2 of them. They came out very good. I used the blue loom. And 2 strands of lion brand homespun #5 bulky. I was wondering which loom to use to make a hat for a 2yr old?? and can I use just one strand of yarn?
> What weight yarn is recommended for the looms?
> thank you


For a small 2 year-old you can use the red 31 peg loom but don't use a tight stitch like a flat or u-wrap knit. Best to use a soft yarn, worsted weight (4), 2 strands.

As far as 2 or 1 Strand that not only depends on the loom and the yarn but also the stitch. If you use Garter - this stitch is pretty full and you can get away with 1 strand even with a KK loom and with a worsted weight yarn. An e-wrap on a KK loom with worsted weight (#4) and 1 strand will leave you with holes.

Knitting Rays of Hope has a lot of cute baby hat free patterns .

http://knittingraysofhope.wordpress.com/tutorials/free-patterns/

Hope that helps some :lol:


----------



## marciechow

thanks (denise) loomahat.
I've made a few hats using the different kk looms. and different yarns. I really like the homespun (lion brand) but way to much $.. I tried the loops and threads , like the homespun. like it but their #6 , is like lionbrand #5. but it work out fine.
checking out the web site you posted.
just wanted some ideas for my great grand baby due in oct.
on very limited income, really hard to buy yarn.
again thanks for your help


----------



## Loomahat

marciechow said:


> thanks (denise) loomahat.
> I've made a few hats using the different kk looms. and different yarns. I really like the homespun (lion brand) but way to much $.. I tried the loops and threads , like the homespun. like it but their #6 , is like lionbrand #5. but it work out fine.
> checking out the web site you posted.
> just wanted some ideas for my great grand baby due in oct.
> on very limited income, really hard to buy yarn.
> again thanks for your help


GREAT-GRAND Baby ! WOW You are highly blessed Ms. Marcie.

Consider making a loom knit baby cocoon. Easy to make. If you already know how to make a hat - well its basicaly just a long hat with a closed top. I like them way better then blankets and I believe babies do too.

Hey come back in October with those baby pictures !


----------



## marciechow

thank you Denise, I think I will make a baby cocoon. and I will post baby pictures in October!!
marcie


----------



## patricia wojcik

Tia, I made socks on the knitting board for a little girl I know. They fit her perfectly. We have different yarns in Australia. I used a single stand of 8 ply yarn. They were the first pair I made and we -mother, child and I were pleased with the results. 

When I get time, I will post a picture of the socks.
Jean


----------



## patricia wojcik

I just bought a sock loom ( not the KB, a different brand) and tried using fingerling sock yarn on it that they recommended. The yarn is very thin. It will take getting used to. 
I have tried some Carnavale Yarn which is a thin 8 ply baby yarn and that worked out for my socks on the All in One Loom. They worked out quite well. 
I am also trying to make bed socks on the knifty knitter blue loom. Will see how that will work. 
Jean


----------

